# Oktoberfest & Hold'em Herf - Sat Oct 15th (Northern Va )



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Thought I would invite you all.

All you need to bring is some bavarian beer!!! (or other beverage)

email me for directions at neff01 at netzero.net

Hope you can make it!

~Mark


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

n2advnture said:


> Thought I would invite you all.
> 
> All you need to bring is some bavarian beer!!! (or other beverage)
> 
> ...


Mark,

How about giving us some more details? Time? Place? I am not much of a poker player, but I do like drinking beer and smoking stogies. I may be able to attend this. Let us in on the details please!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Oktoberfest & Hold'em Herf!!!

Hampton Inn is walking (staggering distance) from my house!

Hampton Inn Cascades

Dulles Airport is only 10 minutes away as well.

I will provide all the traditional Oktoberfest food!!!

In the great tradition of Oktoberfest, attendees should bring their favorite Bavarian beverage so we can all try a variety of beers
(eg - BYOBB Bring your own Bavarian beer - I will provide water & sodas).

Later in the evening (5:00ish?), we will hold a Texas Hold'em tournament for those who are interested (up to 10).

If interested, please sign up ahead of time. Buy-in will be 5 puros w/ a 65/ 35 split among the top 2 winners.

To better organize food, the sooner I have a list of attendees the better.

Hope to see you here!

~Mark

PS - For anyone who wears a full set of Lederhosen gets a VERY special smoke...or a severe beating, yet to be determined.

http://wabashweb.com/germany/week8/mon-lederhosen-large.jpg


----------

